# Tracker Trailstar Height for hitch?



## Gpmd (Feb 16, 2016)

I pick up my first boat/trailer on Saturday and am going to pick up a ball mount and ball for my truck tomorrow. It just dawned on me that I most likely need to know trailer height so I get right mount. Dealer closed now until 9a and I was hoping to go to store before then. I cant find info on web. 

I have a 2015 Toyota Tacoma and the trailer will be a 2014 16' tracker Trailstar pulling a 1648 grizzly. 
Any ideas? The mount I was originally looking at had a 4" drop and 2" ball. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 16, 2016)

Think the standard (I believe 2 1/2" drop) would be just fine.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 16, 2016)

It's all going to be a guessing game until you have the truck and trailer together.


----------



## Wyatt (Feb 16, 2016)

I'd say a standard 2 1/2 should be just fine unless the truck is lifted. Being a single axle trailer, its not necessary to pull it perfectly level. I actually had to flip the ball on my old C10 to accommodate both trailers accordingly.


----------



## Ebug (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a 2012 Tracker 1754. I am fairly sure that the trailers between the two are almost identical. 

The ball on my truck is 21-1/2" from the ground to the top of the ball with no trailer. When the trailer is connected it rides level. My truck is 4wd so it does not sag much in the rear with the trailer hooked up. Maybe 1/2"-3/4".

I hope this helps.

Rob


----------



## Gpmd (Feb 16, 2016)

Great info thanks! Going to grab the 2" drop one then and I think I should be good. Will call to confirm during the day but I think these answers saved me a return trip. Thanks again


----------

